# Your 4 Playoff Teams



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2017)

I know this won't be popular with a lot of you, but hear me out. I would leave out both Bama and Ohio State from the playoff. Bama did not even play for the SEC title, and for that reason alone, I am leaving them out. Ohio State won their conference championship, but I cannot get past those 2 blowout loses to Oklahoma and Iowa. That Oklahoma loss was at home. And that blowout loss to Iowa, which ended it's regular season at 7-5, is just awful.

Now I'll explain my reasoning for putting USC in that 4th spot. USC won their conference championship. Loss by 3 points on the road to #16 Washington St. Their other loss was a blowout at #13 Notre Dame, which ended the regular season at 9-3. 

*My 4 Playoff Teams*

Clemson
Oklahoma
Georgia
USC

I think Alabama and Ohio State will now play each other in the Peach Bowl. 

Yes, I know USC is lower in the playoff rankings, but that's the 4 I'd go with.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Dec 3, 2017)

1) Clemson
2) Oklahoma
3) Georgia 
4) Alabama


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

Your close jake. Real close. Try again


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

I think they move Oklahoma to #1.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I think they move Oklahoma to #1.



i think jake is correct.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 3, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I know this won't be popular with a lot of you, but hear me out. I would leave out both Bama and Ohio State from the playoff. Bama did not even play for the SEC title, and for that reason alone, I am leaving them out. Ohio State won their conference championship, but I cannot get past those 2 blowout loses to Oklahoma and Iowa. That Oklahoma loss was at home. And that blowout loss to Iowa, which ended it's regular season at 7-5, is just awful.
> 
> Now I'll explain my reasoning for putting USC in that 4th spot. USC won their conference championship. Loss by 3 points on the road to #16 Washington St. Their other loss was a blowout at #13 Notre Dame, which ended the regular season at 9-3.
> 
> ...



I love OSU and I hope that they get in, but that being said, I can't disagree too much with your thought process. As long as Barrett is at QB, OSU can be the best team in the land or the most mediocre team in the land. I just don't see a 3 loss team getting in, though.


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Dec 3, 2017)

Clemson
Georgia
Oklahoma 
UCF

Cuz screw the CFP this playoff isn't a playoff it is a +1


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

I also agree with jake. Bama is a one loss team who lost by 12 to a top 10 team. USC is a 2 loss team with a 35 point loss being one of those. OSU is another 2 loss team with 15 and 31 point losses. 
Last season established that you don't have to be a conference champion to get in.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ohio played yesterday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2017)

Clemson
Oklahoma
Georgia
Alabama

Alabama has a better SOC and FPI than OSU (sorry about that guth)
UCF deserves some consideration but NO and I am a Frost fan for obvious reasons.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 3, 2017)

Clemson 
Oklahoma
Georgia 
Osu


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

do we really need to see Ohio State get rolled by Oklahoma again or Clemson


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

Georgia, Oklahoma, Clemson, and  Alabama


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

really want to see a Bama UGA semi final


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

The Sabin and Kirby storyline has more appeal then watching another big 10 team waste a spot and get steam rolled


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 3, 2017)

rejfoxtrot said:


> Clemson
> Georgia
> Oklahoma
> UCF
> ...



^^^^^ This


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

1,2 and 3 are set. Alabama to 4.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> 1,2 and 3 are set. Alabama to 4.



I will be very surprised if we don't get jumped for the 4 spot.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I will be very surprised if we don't get jumped for the 4 spot.



Ohio always gets thrown a bone.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

if they pick the four best teams Bama should be in


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I will be very surprised if we don't get jumped for the 4 spot.



I agree.

Even though OSU made it in last year while watching the Big 10 championship game from home last year, I just don't  believe the committee will put 2 SEC teams in the playoffs.  If they were to chose the 4 best, Bama should be in.


----------



## steve woodall (Dec 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Ohio always gets thrown a bone.



I'm not sure if they do it because they like them, or because they love watching them get wrecked.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> do we really need to see Ohio State get rolled by Oklahoma again or Clemson



Why yes. Yes we do!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> Georgia, Oklahoma, Clemson, and  Alabama



But that would leave out the rest of the country. All southern teams.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

I see no way that they can put OSU in ahead of Bama.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

Throwback said:


> But that would leave out the rest of the country. All southern teams.



Ahhhhh, marketing, so true.
On the other hand, OSU made the committee look bad last year. I'd love to listen in on that selection meeting.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Ahhhhh, marketing, so true.
> On the other hand, OSU made the committee look bad last year. I'd love to listen in on that selection meeting.



Yeah me too. 

Maybe put UCF in. They're undefeated


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2017)

After having said all along that Bama would get, reading the tea leaves after yesterday's games leads me to believe it's going to be Ohio State.

Clemson
Oklahoma
UGA
OSU

Georgia wins it all. 

Ohio State win was a little ugly which I thought would be the exact way that Bama would get in.  However, I now don't think they will be able to move up after sitting idle.

Last look at OSU was a win over an undefeated team.
Last look at Bama was a team falling apart at the end of the game vs Auburn.  

I think OSU gets the nod by an eyelash.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2017)

Georgia
Clemson
Oklahoma
Alabama

And this is why the BCS is no better than the previous system. Division 1 needs a minimum 8 team playoff. I would prefer Top 10 or Top 20 based on W/L record only with the exception of the Power 5 winners automatically being in.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

I am convinced it will be OSU because you cant have three schools all within 250 miles of each other from the souf in. OSU will "diversify".


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 3, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I know this won't be popular with a lot of you, but hear me out. I would leave out both Bama and Ohio State from the playoff. Bama did not even play for the SEC title, and for that reason alone, I am leaving them out. Ohio State won their conference championship, but I cannot get past those 2 blowout loses to Oklahoma and Iowa. That Oklahoma loss was at home. And that blowout loss to Iowa, which ended it's regular season at 7-5, is just awful.
> 
> Now I'll explain my reasoning for putting USC in that 4th spot. USC won their conference championship. Loss by 3 points on the road to #16 Washington St. Their other loss was a blowout at #13 Notre Dame, which ended the regular season at 9-3.
> 
> ...



x2 no way they will let two sec teams in and osu lost to iowa badly.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

The committee has a big problem on their hands. 2 media darlings vying for the #4 spot.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> The committee has a big problem on their hands. 2 media darlings vying for the #4 spot.



So who is better for ratings, the gay nephew that everyone feels sorry for or the big brother that everyone hates?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> So who is better for ratings, the gay nephew that everyone feels sorry for or the big brother that everyone hates?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I also agree with jake. Bama is a one loss team who lost by 12 to a top 10 team. USC is a 2 loss team with a 35 point loss being one of those. OSU is another 2 loss team with 15 and 31 point losses.
> Last season established that you don't have to be a conference champion to get in.


You talk about the Iowa loss. The bucks beat 2 top 4 teams. Who did Bama beat? They should be embarrassed at the schedule they put together. Bama's BIG win was against #17  LSU. There only real opponents beat them


gobbleinwoods said:


> Clemson
> Oklahoma
> Georgia
> Alabama
> ...


Fpi is a espin game. 


Matthew6 said:


> if they pick the four best teams Bama should be in


Please explain. I'll say it again. They didn't play anyone except auburn


elfiii said:


> Georgia
> Clemson
> Oklahoma
> Alabama
> ...



Umm. The previous system WAS the BCS. This is the playoff era


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-otherthis is the latest sos composite


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> really want to see a Bama UGA semi final



I'd rather see them playing for the Natty


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> The committee has a big problem on their hands. 2 media darlings vying for the #4 spot.



OSU may sneak into that 4th spot because of the mid-west market.  If Bama gets in that's 3 teams from the SE and then OU.  College ball is all about the $$$ and more will come from the mid-west TV market in my opinion.

I think Bama gets screwed....


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

https://www.espn.com/college-football/statistics/teamratingsand that's the current fpi. Really? Bama #1


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> OSU may sneak into that 4th spot because of the mid-west market.  If Bama gets in that's 3 teams from the SE and then OU.  College ball is all about the $$$ and more will come from the mid-west TV market in my opinion.
> 
> I think Bama gets screwed....



Why does Bama get screwed. Because they suck?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> So who is better for ratings, the gay nephew that everyone feels sorry for or the big brother that everyone hates?



Who’s who ?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-otherthis is the latest sos composite



All you’ve got is this mythical and constantly changing strength of schedule. Is it Bama fault FSU ended up as bad as they were? You act like miss state , LSU, Tam are Rutgers. 
If the big 10 is so good , why were y’all campaigning against your own conference champs last year saying they didn’t deserve to go?


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Why does Bama get screwed. Because they suck?



Really?  Their only loss of the year was to a good AU team on the road by 12.  OSU's loss to Iowa needs no explanation.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Really?  Their only loss of the year was to a good AU team on the road by 12.  OSU's loss to Iowa needs no explanation.



Who did they beat?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

Bama's signature win was against #17 LSU. The only other ranked teams they beat were #24 Miss. st by 7 points no less and #25 Fresno st. So please tell me WHY does Bama deserve to be in the playoff?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Bama's signature win was against #17 LSU. The only other ranked teams they beat were #24 Miss. st by 7 points no less and #25 Fresno st. So please tell me WHY does Bama deserve to be in the playoff?



Because they didn’t lose to an unranked team.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 3, 2017)

Screw Alabama. They didn't play anybody. The one team they did play they got beat. They're out. Sorry SABAN. Your time is coming to an end. UGA dominates SEC for the next 5-6 years. We are due.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2017)

Clemson
Georgia
Oklahoma
Alabama


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

All the speculation will be over in a few minutes.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Bama's signature win was against #17 LSU. The only other ranked teams they beat were #24 Miss. st by 7 points no less and #25 Fresno st. So please tell me WHY does Bama deserve to be in the playoff?



Because you got beat twice one of which was a skull dragging. You also barely got by in the conference championship.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Who did they beat?



Who did you beat? Come on man. That 31 point whipping will haunt you...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Rankings are in


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2017)

As booger said...."if you let OSU into the playoff....you're telling America that every Saturday doesn't matter"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Herbstreit says he called the Clemson game and also watched all of the Osu game 

He also said Bama is a better than tOsu....WOW


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2017)

So far everyone has said that on the show, still hard to believe herbie said it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

##1  Clemson


----------



## Barfolomew (Dec 3, 2017)

What it should be:

1) Georgia
2) Clemson
3) Oklahoma
4) Bama

What it will be:

1) Clemson
2) Georgia
3) Oklahoma
4) Ohio State

There is no way that the Big 10 will be left out.  Too much money, too much clout and the committee makes it up as they go. Based on last year, Ohio State should be out because they have shown a 2 lose conference champ means less than a 1 loss team during the season (see last year). This year's excuse will be conference champs matter.  I'd put USC in over OSU because both of OSU's loses aren't even close.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Clemson/Bama
Ou/Uga


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

they got it right! SEC baby.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Alabama is the new media darling


----------



## Barfolomew (Dec 3, 2017)

HAHAHA, good, now I don't have to really care who wins the championship and hopefully we'll be on our way to a 8 team playoff very soon. I'll take UGA over OU and Clemson over Bama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

The sugar bowl will decide the title of best coach in CFB


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

No PAC12 team AGAIN 

Saw some of those idiots whining saying USC should be there just because PAC 12 herp derp lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 3, 2017)

All southern line up..................


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 3, 2017)

If you want a ticket grab them up at rosebowlstadium.com. $300+ right now. Go Dawgs


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alabama is the new media darling



Wow, I'm shocked. 
I fully expected since yesterday for the Buckeyes to jump us if they beat Wisky.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 3, 2017)

the committee has a tough job each year, picking 3 teams worthy to play alabama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Wow, I'm shocked.
> I fully expected since yesterday for the Buckeyes to jump us if they beat Wisky.



The beating Osu took in last year's playoff had to weigh heavily on their minds. 

Congrats on a playoff spot


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Wow, I'm shocked.
> I fully expected since yesterday for the Buckeyes to jump us if they beat Wisky.



I like the way you think but just don't think we have the horses to go all the way this time around.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Your close jake. Real close. Try again



Actually I was dead on!! Lol


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 3, 2017)

That's ridiculous. Bama caught somebody's head in the fence


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh my. The committee got it wrong again. Bucks shouldn't have been there last year and Bama doesn't deserve it this year. Ill say it once more then I'll let you sec homers have your fun. Bama's signature win is against LSU. Who lost to Troy. They will get embarrassed like the bucks did last year


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

Last year y'all were making the case for OSU over Penn State, don't run from it now.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

I am in no way rubbing this in OSU's face, I'm not Slayer...  but there is only one reason that they put Bama in and left OSU out.... They didn't know which OSU team was going to show up. 

They wanted four team that would make good football games, not take a chance on a blowout.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I like the way you think but just don't think we have the horses to go all the way this time around.



Nope, we are down too many men. 

This should get enough ruckus raised in the back rooms by coaches, alumni and big money sponsors to force the CFP to at least start talks about expanding to an 8 game playoff. 

They started this mess by talking all over the place about why they ranked folks the way they did, then they cheated UGA after the Auburn loss by ranking them at 6th, even though (according to them) Bama had a weaker resume', but then when Bama lost to Auburn they only dropped them to 5th. 

Their model is flawed, mainly because it is run by a few guys with an opinion that are not using a fast and hard set of guidelines in their ranking format. 

11 Conferences, 11 Conference Champions and a true bracketed playoff system. That is the only fair way to do it and leave the stupid CFP opinions in the drawer.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, we are down too many men.
> 
> This should get enough ruckus raised in the back rooms by coaches, alumni and big money sponsors to force the CFP to at least start talks about expanding to an 8 game playoff.
> 
> ...



I disagree. I think Bama can beat any of the three teams and likewise for the others. I think this is exactly why the 4 got picked. IMO


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Oh my. The committee got it wrong again. Bucks shouldn't have been there last year and Bama doesn't deserve it this year. Ill say it once more then I'll let you sec homers have your fun. Bama's signature win is against LSU. Who lost to Troy. They will get embarrassed like the bucks did last year



Maybe, but tOSU signature loss was a 55-28 against an un ranked  team....and it was your second loss.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

Will Bama be healthy by the time they play Clemson?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, we are down too many men.
> 
> This should get enough ruckus raised in the back rooms by coaches, alumni and big money sponsors to force the CFP to at least start talks about expanding to an 8 game playoff.
> 
> ...



I agree that a playoff is needed but having all 11 conferences would be insane. 
I still think an 8 team playoff would be the best:
5 power 5 conference winners, 1 group of 5 representative, and 2 at large should cover all bases.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Will Bama be healthy by the time they play Clemson?



Nope. Too many season ending injuries although a couple MAY be able to play.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 3, 2017)

if the committee believed that alabama is better than any big ten team, wouldn't they have ranked alabama #4 last week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I agree that a playoff is needed but having all 11 conferences would be insane.
> I still think an 8 team playoff would be the best:
> 5 power 5 conference winners, 1 group of 5 representative, and 2 at large should cover all bases.



Drop the out of conference play. It serves no purpose. 
That leaves plenty of room during the regular season to establish the two division champs and still have room for a protracted playoff season, and possibly not as crippled and beat up in the process. 

I do hope UGA can get Christian Payne cleared before Jan 1st. He was a heck of a contributor to that team this year and a Senior. Would love to see him finish out in style. That concussion he got is a nasty one and don't know how long it takes to recover from a severe rated injury like that. He's good people.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I am in no way rubbing this in OSU's face, I'm not Slayer...  but there is only one reason that they put Bama in and left OSU out.... They didn't know which OSU team was going to show up.
> 
> They wanted four team that would make good football games, not take a chance on a blowout.



That's a fair statement. The Bucks have been hot and cold all year. Inconsistent is an understatement and the loss to Iowa is what kept them out. but the talking heads on tv are as dumbfounded as everybody else (save the sec homers)that they picked Bama. Even with the loss to Iowa tOSU has a better resume


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> That's a fair statement. The Bucks have been hot and cold all year. Inconsistent is an understatement and the loss to Iowa is what kept them out. but the talking heads on tv are as dumbfounded as everybody else (save the sec homers)that they picked Bama. Even with the loss to Iowa tOSU has a better resume



The CFP and Talking Heads created this environment by coming up with the "resume" cliche lingo. Now they're paying the price. If they had stuck with a "conference champion" only talking point we might be at a different juncture right now. But their ever wavering desire to move the goal post during the entire season brought them to a point where several coaches had valid arguments as to why their team got in. 

I suspect next year might sound a bit different, IF they learned anything from this year. But journalist have proven that learning is hard for them.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I agree that a playoff is needed but having all 11 conferences would be insane.
> I still think an 8 team playoff would be the best:
> 5 power 5 conference winners, 1 group of 5 representative, and 2 at large should cover all bases.


Agree.

I have contended for a 6 team playoff with #1 & #2 getting a first round bye.

Just conference champs would be a disaster, you would have unranked teams from the MAC, AAC, USA teams getting demolished.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

All this uproar and the odds just came out.......
Bama is the favorite   you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

bullgator said:


> All this uproar and the odds just came out.......
> Bama is the favorite   you can't make this stuff up.





Saw that earlier. Bama has 35%, Uga 24, Clemson 23


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2017)

This is almost as bad as UT's coaching search


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

in the past 2 years the big 10 has been outscored 69-0 in cfb play off games.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 3, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I also agree with jake. Bama is a one loss team who lost by 12 to a top 10 team. USC is a 2 loss team with a 35 point loss being one of those. OSU is another 2 loss team with 15 and 31 point losses.
> Last season established that you don't have to be a conference champion to get in.



This committee is a joke.  If you can't win,  or even make your Conference Championship,  you shouldn't be in the freaking playoffs,  playing for a national championship.  

The results on the field should decide the playoffs,  not votes.  It also goes without saying that needs to be a bigger playoff


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This committee is a joke.  If you can't win,  or even make your Conference Championship,  you shouldn't be in the freaking playoffs,  playing for a national championship.
> 
> The results on the field should decide the playoffs,  not votes.  It also goes without saying that needs to be a bigger playoff



We were saying it last year when OSU jumped their conference champion to get in. So that criteria is out the door, good or bad. So it comes down to conference championships don't really matter. The committee is going to pick their top four and they rightly decided a one loss Bama was a better choice than a two loss OSU.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2017)

This has been one fun year of college football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

go to eight teams and the sec still gets three in the play off with the barn at seven.  people would still complain about that.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> in the past 2 years the big 10 has been outscored 69-0 in cfb play off games.



You still living in the past6? It's 2017 buddy


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is almost as bad as UT's coaching search


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

bullgator said:


> We were saying it last year when OSU jumped their conference champion to get in. So that criteria is out the door, good or bad. So it comes down to conference championships don't really matter. The committee is going to pick their top four and they rightly decided a one loss Bama was a better choice than a two loss OSU.



So what about a 1 loss Wisconsin


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> So what about a 1 loss Wisconsin



Now your arguing for Wisky?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2017)

Committee got it right IMHO.  I dislike Cryer, but objectively, the loss to Iowa was a deal killer.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 6, 2017)

bullgator said:


> they got it right! SEC baby.




I guess when your team sucks, it's always good to cheer for your rivals in the conference. You know, if you cheer for 14 teams, you have a better chance of winning.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 6, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> This has been one fun year of college football.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is almost as bad as UT's coaching search



Ya'll can drag us into anything.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Ya'll can drag us into anything.



How else do you expect to see Tennessee's name being mentioned in a playoff thread?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Ya'll can drag us into anything.





Silver Britches said:


> How else do you expect to see Tennessee's name being mentioned in a playoff thread?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Ya'll can drag us into anything.



And Slayer wasn't even involved


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


>






Meanwhile under the bleachers in the gymnasium...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


>



That's pretty funny right there


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


>





dude........birmingham bowl. lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


>





The best part was watching Auburn looking over the shoulder at UGA..


----------

